# Jetta TDI Cup SPEED channel coverage



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

SCCA Pro Racing Jetta TDI Cup Bulletin - 9/ 17 /2008 
Speed Channel has released a preliminary Jetta TDI Cup airing schedule. There will be a total of 7 episodes, with the New Jersey races 6 & 7 appearing in one combined episode and an additional segment for the airing of the complete Jetta TDI Cup documentary. 
Virginia International (30 mins.)
Sat 10/25/08 6:00 PM
Mosport (30 mins.)
Sat 11/1/08 5:00 PM
Portland (30 mins.)
Sat 11/1/08 5:30 PM
Lime Rock (30 mins.)
Sat 11/8/08 5:00 PM
Iowa (30 mins.)
Sat 11/8/08 5:30 PM
New Jersey (30 mins.)
Sat 11/15/08 5:00 PM
Road Atlanta (30 mins.)
Sat 11/15/08 5:30 PM
Documentary (60 mins.)
Sat 11/22/08 5:00 PM 



_Modified by andrew1984 at 5:05 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Jetta TDI Cup SPEED channel coverage (andrew1984)*








thx for the info


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Jetta TDI Cup SPEED channel coverage (xtinct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtinct* »_







thx for the info
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Jetta TDI Cup SPEED channel coverage (G60ING)*

Time to buy a tivo.


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Jetta TDI Cup SPEED channel coverage (andrew1984)*

The first race was great, lots of action! I'm amazed by the power/speed that they make and how they've been reduced to 2800 lbs.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Jetta TDI Cup SPEED channel coverage (Gans)*

I've watched each race so far, and this has been some of the most exciting racing on TV in quite a while! They really go at it!


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Jetta TDI Cup SPEED channel coverage (Sprockets)*

Hey Ryan,
How's the new job?
Glad to hear you're entertained by the TDI Cup! Look closely at the hood of Josh Hurley's car.....







.....sponsored by.....you guessed it: my workhouse!


----------

